# What to take note when buying a Silver Poodle puppy?



## AmberToyPoodle (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all, i am planning to get a silver toy poodle, i am planning to give myself 6 months to look for a good breeder, the problem is i do not know how to choose a good silver.

I have seen some silver toys that grow up to be patchy, part silver and part dark grey. May i ask the experience breeders or anyone who knows about silver poodles if it is caused by gene or something? A breeder told me that it is because the silver poodle is not fully grown yet, i have slight doubts about this because the one i saw seemed like an adult.

I also noticed that silver puppies are born black and have sliver fur on the nose area and paws when reaching 2 months old, however with those black fur i do not know how to spot if the puppy would grow up to have a nice balance of colors like show dogs. 

Thank you so much for helping with this, hope i can find a suitable answer soon, i am from Singapore and i can't seem to find any reputable silver breeders so far.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

AmberToyPoodle said:


> Hi all, i am planning to get a silver toy poodle, i am planning to give myself 6 months to look for a good breeder, the problem is i do not know how to choose a good silver.
> 
> I have seen some silver toys that grow up to be patchy, part silver and part dark grey. May i ask the experience breeders or anyone who knows about silver poodles if it is caused by gene or something? A breeder told me that it is because the silver poodle is not fully grown yet, i have slight doubts about this because the one i saw seemed like an adult.
> 
> ...


. The "patchiness" is normal, it's part of the clearing process. And all silver dogs are born black and lighten as they age. I'm not sure how long clearing takes, but I hear it can be several years. So an adult can have darker and lighter spots. Hope that helped!


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm by no means an expert, but I believe that when a silver poodle's skin is injured, the injured area may grow back fur that is darker than the original silver -- thus leading to patchy coloration.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Focus on finding a great breeder who has silver dogs. You don't need to worry about "choosing a good silver," worry about choosing a good breeder. They will likely choose the puppy for you to match you up with the best fit.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I know a wonderful breeder that focus on silver, white, black toys and she's in Southern California. She shows and health tests her breeding dogs. One of her girls was (maybe still is) the #1 Toy of the country earlier this year and was invited to the Westminster. PM me and I can let you know her contact info.

She doesn't ship her dogs though. Everyone has to fly in to pick up their dogs so you might want to make sure if that's what you are willing to do. She has dogs going to Japan, Australia, etc.


----------



## AmberToyPoodle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the help, i'll try to look for someone who breeds silver poodles, it is very hard to find one in Singapore, most people breed multiple colors, it is already hard enough to find a reputable breeder let alone particular silver poodle. But at least i am giving it about 6 months or longer if needed to really find a suitable person.

@mom24doggies: I guess this is true after all! i'll just look more towards the health then from now on, thanks!

@Grace: hmm if this is the case does it also apply to other colors of poodle as well? Got to research more about this. Thanks.

@PaddleAddict: Yeap, i guess i do not need to worry about the color anymore! Thanks.

@schnauzerpoodle: I wished i could do that but i'm afraid i am not able to travel to Southern California to pick up the dog. It is kinda complicated in the system of Singapore regarding pets, they would have to quarantine for quite awhile, i am also afraid during that 2-4 weeks the puppy might have already been traumatized. I have seen a taiwan website which they also sell great poodles ???????????????????????(??)??, the transport is much faster since we are in asia, just that i do not support teacups.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I've owned two silver poodles. The silver shows on their face and feet because that's where they are shaved. In a light silver pup you can part their body hair and see the silver roots. It's sort of like when you dye your hair to hide gray. When you look at the roots, it shows. With my light silver it was easy to spot when he was a pup. With my darker boy it was not so apparent. Both my dogs looked darker when their hair was longer as their guard hairs were black. A freshly groomed silver looks lighter.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong: Wouldn't the puppy still need to be quarantined even if he's from Taiwan?


----------



## AmberToyPoodle (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry the website is in chinese it looks weird here, yes it would need to be quarantined too if it is from Taiwan but because it is in Asia it would be faster to reach Singapore compared to eg.Southern California. That's just what i think, i am not very sure about the exact procedures.


----------



## AmberToyPoodle (Aug 20, 2012)

Poodlelvr said:


> I've owned two silver poodles. The silver shows on their face and feet because that's where they are shaved. In a light silver pup you can part their body hair and see the silver roots. It's sort of like when you dye your hair to hide gray. When you look at the roots, it shows. With my light silver it was easy to spot when he was a pup. With my darker boy it was not so apparent. Both my dogs looked darker when their hair was longer as their guard hairs were black. A freshly groomed silver looks lighter.


Hey Poodlelvr, thanks for the tips, this would greatly help me during selection process too!


----------



## PRINCESSPOOCH (Oct 24, 2013)

hi!May I have this contact of yours in Southern California please?


----------



## Dsb333 (Feb 17, 2020)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I know a wonderful breeder that focus on silver, white, black toys and she's in Southern California. She shows and health tests her breeding dogs. One of her girls was (maybe still is) the #1 Toy of the country earlier this year and was invited to the Westminster. PM me and I can let you know her contact info.
> 
> She doesn't ship her dogs though. Everyone has to fly in to pick up their dogs so you might want to make sure if that's what you are willing to do. She has dogs going to Japan, Australia, etc.



can you please pm the breeder in California?


----------



## Dsb333 (Feb 17, 2020)

Can you please PM me on that breeder in Ca? Silver toys


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dsb333 said:


> Can you please PM me on that breeder in Ca? Silver toys


This is an old thread, members come and go


----------



## Tootzsmom (Sep 20, 2020)

AmberToyPoodle said:


> Thank you all for the help, i'll try to look for someone who breeds silver poodles, it is very hard to find one in Singapore, most people breed multiple colors, it is already hard enough to find a reputable breeder let alone particular silver poodle. But at least i am giving it about 6 months or longer if needed to really find a suitable person.
> 
> @mom24doggies: I guess this is true after all! i'll just look more towards the health then from now on, thanks!
> 
> ...


@schnauzerpoodle I saw one of your older post that said that you know of a reputable breeder that has Silver Toy Poodles. I would love to have that information. I am in Southern California and am looking for a Silver Toy. I would appreciate any information you can give me. Thank you 🐾


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Tootzsmom said:


> @schnauzerpoodle I saw one of your older post that said that you know of a reputable breeder that has Silver Toy Poodles. I would love to have that information. I am in Southern California and am looking for a Silver Toy. I would appreciate any information you can give me. Thank you 🐾


Welcome to Poodle Forum.  This is a very old thread and schnauzerpoodle's not been around recently. I recommend sending her a message as she requested of another member:



schnauzerpoodle said:


> PM me and I can let you know her contact info.


Good luck in your search! I hope you'll keep us posted throughout the process. Don't tell Peggy, but silvers might just be my favourite. 

I'm going to close this thread now.


----------

